# [Instalacion]hp touchsmart tx2z

## k4in

Hola a todos, hace unos dias compre esta tablet, ya tengo la instalacion base, hasta kde, pero tengo algunos problemas, primero como es una maquina nueva empeze con la rama inestable para no tener tanto problema por compatibilidad en hardware, pero con eso actualizo baselayout a su version 2 http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/openrc-migration.xml

el primer error/bug es que cuando llamo al apagado de la maquina termina todos los procesos, pero no se apaga automaticamente, como si no tuviera acpi compilado en el kernel, pero si tengo, porque puedo suspender, aunque no puedo bajar el brillo a la luz del lcd no se si es por algo del kernel o del kde, tambien me inicia automaticamente la red alambrica en net.eth0 en el runlevel boot y default (si falla en el nivel boot), aunque nunca los agregue ahi.

el otro problema es con el audio, simplemente no funciona, en la instalacion me base en esta guia 

[url]http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HP_Pavilion_DV5_(PUMA)[/url]

porque el hardware es casi el mismo, esta es mi salida lspci y lsusb

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h HyperTransport Configuration (rev 40)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Link Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]

08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

lsusb

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 1b96:0001 N-Trig Duosense Transparent Electromagnetic Digitizer

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:a104 Suyin Corp.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Stroage Device

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

y segun alsamixer el audio utiliza el chip Realtek ACL268 pero no me funcionaron los parametros que estan en el enlace anterior, anteriormente habia probado ubuntu 9.04 para ver que tanto hardware me detectaba, osea para ver que tanto funcionaba con linux, y estaba todo bien, menos el touchscreen, porque la pluma stylus si funcionaba, y en el audio fallaba pero si pasaba el parametro model=toshiba al modulo snd-hda-intel al cargarlo ya funcionaba, no e probado configurar aun la inalabrica.

creo que es todo, todavia no me quiero romper la cabeza con el touchscreen, sera despues que tenga lo demas configurado

espero que me ayuden en este tortuoso proceso   :Razz: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Ya se ha hablado de algo similar, donde no apaga la computadora. No recuerdo que se haya solucionado. El brillo puedes controlarlo desde consola no desde el entorno gráfico, eso es por un bug en el driver de ati.

Trata con estas opciones de audio, me funcionan bien a mi (aunque no es la misma laptop):

```
options snd-hda-intel model=hp position_fix=1 enable=yes
```

----------

## k4in

ya arregle lo del apagado, lo que paso fue que al actualizar a baselayout 2 habia dejado los archivos de configuracion de la version 1, asi que con un etc-update ya quedo, con respecto al sonido no me funcionaron esos parametros, aunque alsamixer me detecta todo bien simplemente no hay ningun sonido de las bocinas, asi que supongo que es alguna opcion que debo de poner al cargar el modulo, y con el brillo de la pantalla, a que driver te refieres? al del servidor x  o a los que trae el kernel en el apartado grafico?, porque para el servidor x uso el driver radeon (el fglrx no compila en kerneles 2.6.29), como controlo el brillo desde la consola?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *k4in wrote:*   

> ya arregle lo del apagado, lo que paso fue que al actualizar a baselayout 2 habia dejado los archivos de configuracion de la version 1, asi que con un etc-update ya quedo, con respecto al sonido no me funcionaron esos parametros, aunque alsamixer me detecta todo bien simplemente no hay ningun sonido de las bocinas, asi que supongo que es alguna opcion que debo de poner al cargar el modulo, y con el brillo de la pantalla, a que driver te refieres? al del servidor x  o a los que trae el kernel en el apartado grafico?, porque para el servidor x uso el driver radeon (el fglrx no compila en kerneles 2.6.29), como controlo el brillo desde la consola?

 

Generalmente no importa que drivers uses, si la tarjeta que tiene tu lap es "reciente" es muy posible que no puedas cambiar el brillo desde modo gráfico usando los atajos (la tecla Fn más la correspondiente), me parece que era un bug en la BIOS (hace mucho no investigo nueva información si tienes suerte las cosas ya han cambiado), aunque ahora que mencionas el driver radeon y verifica si hay solución a eso con xrandr. Otra opción y más popular es xbacklight, pero supongo que también depende de la tarjeta pues a mi no me funcionó cuando lo probé.

Por lo del sonido, tienes elegida correctamente el dispositivo de salida en alsa??? probaste usando bocinas externas?? ejecutaste alsaconf en una terminal?? tienes alsa para que inicie con la computadora??

----------

## k4in

creo que lo del video es algo de la configuracion del kernel, encontre esto

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-692140-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

y como ahi, yo no tengo el directorio /proc/acpi/video pero e estado buscando y no encuentro las opciones "genericas" del kernel para habilitar el control de luz en lcd

el sonido lo tengo bien en alsa, tambien probe con auriculares y ejecute alsaconf, y tambien lo tengo en el runlevel default

----------

## k4in

para entretenerme con otra cosa trate de poner la inalambrica, ya que se veia facil por el nuevo driver hibrido de broadcom para 64bits

http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

que todos dicen que funciona a la primera, pero cuando trato de compilar me marca esto

```
make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd`

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r4'  

  CC [M]  /home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o            

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_attach':

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:362: error: implicit declaration of function 'ieee80211_get_crypto_ops'                                                  

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:362: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast                                                       

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:365: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast                                                       

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_free':                  

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:634: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                               

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:669: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                               

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:685: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type                                                                     

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:689: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type                                                                     

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_open':                  

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:714: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                               

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_close':                 

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:742: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                               

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_start':                 

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:765: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                               

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_alloc_if':              

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:850: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                               

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_get_driver_info':       

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1030: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                              

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_ioctl':                 

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1118: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                              

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1119: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                              

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_get_stats':             

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1204: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                              

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_get_wireless_stats':    

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1236: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                              

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1237: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                              

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_set_mac_address':       

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1304: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                              

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1312: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                              

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function '_wl_set_multicast_list':   

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1335: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'                                                              

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_tkip_miccheck':         

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1726: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type                                                                    

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1729: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_tkip_micadd':

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1748: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_tkip_encrypt':

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1768: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_tkip_decrypt':

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1790: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1792: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_tkip_keyset':

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1834: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1844: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1851: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1861: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1871: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1878: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_tkip_printstats':

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1897: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:1899: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[1]: *** [/home/k4in/broad/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/home/k4in/broad] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r4'
```

no entiendo porque parecen errores del codigo, pero no puede ser, asi que solo me queda pensar en la incompatibilidad con el compilador (por lo de que estoy en la rama inestable)

----------

## edgar_uriel84

No sabía de ese driver, pero parece que el problema esta entre el driver y la versión del kernel. No te vale el módulo  b43??? es clásico para las broadcom y funciona a la primera (yo lo tengo instalado). Si insistes el README de ese driver dice varias cosas que deberías tener en cuenta, leelo con detalle.

Lo de la pantalla me ha dado curiosidad nuevamente voy a ver si soluciono la mía y si consigo algo te aviso.

----------

## k4in

ya pude resolver 2 cosas!!!   :Very Happy:  , mientras investigaba la red inalabrica encontre el driver hibrido en portage

```
  eix broadcom

[I] net-wireless/broadcom-sta

     Available versions:  (~)5.10.79.10-r3!m (~)5.10.79.10-r4!m (~)5.10.91.9!m (~)5.10.91.9-r1!m {kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  5.10.91.9-r1!m(22:42:37 05/23/09)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

     Description:         Broadcom's IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n hybrid Linux device driver.
```

pero al emerger decia que no tenia LIB80211, asi que buscando en el kernel lo encontre en el menu en "Networking support -> Wireless -> Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers" pero como lo busque con la diagonal / encontre esto tambien 

```
Symbol: LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP [=n]                                                                                       

  │   Selected by: LIBIPW && NETDEVICES && !S390 || HOSTAP && NETDEVICES && !S390 && WLAN_80211                           

  │                                                                                                                       

  │                                                                                                                       

  │ Symbol: LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP [=n]                                                                                    

  │   Selected by: LIBIPW && NETDEVICES && !S390 || HOSTAP && NETDEVICES && !S390 && WLAN_80211                           

  │                                                                                                                       

  │                                                                                                                       

  │ Symbol: LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP [=n]                                                                                      

  │   Selected by: LIBIPW && NETDEVICES && !S390 || HOSTAP && NETDEVICES && !S390 && WLAN_80211

```

cosa que me preocupa porque es la encriptacion de las redes inalambricas y no pude encontrar desde el menu, asi que eche un vistaso al archivo .config en /usr/src/linux (osea el archivo de configuracion) y en lo que buscaba algun indicio para activar esto, y me encontre con una linea comentada que decia  *Quote:*   

> ACPI_VIDEO NO SET

  o algo asi debajo de la linea que decia CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y, asi que la descomente y puse CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y, luego de vuelta al menu del kernel "Power management -> ACPI" aparecio la opcion "video" cosa que podria jurar que no estaba antes, ya una ves que compile mi kernel y reinicie ya funcionaba el brillo del lcd!!!

luego volviendo con el inalambrico, emergi ese paquete y cargue el modulo y la luz azul de la red se prendio magicamente   :Very Happy: , ya me emocione, estaba perdiendo las esperanzas en gentoo   :Crying or Very sad:   perdonen mi pecado   :Evil or Very Mad:  , bueno aunque no e probado todavia la red (no tengo wpa supplicant aun), y bueno ya que estoy en eso, saben de algun manejador de redes grafico, preferentemente en qt (qt4 mejor) y que pueda ejecutar como usuario normal, no se mucho del tema porque es mi primera experiencia configurando las redes inalambricas

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Existe en portage: kde-misc/knetworkmanager

----------

## k4in

jajaja que impaciente soy, no deberia joder tanto  :Razz: , ya encontre buena informacion en la wiki

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless_Networking

----------

## k4in

bueno, despues de muchos problemas con la rama inestable, empece una nueva instalacion (ahora con la rama estable), esta vez empece con el kernel tuxonice-2.6.28-r11 porque el driver de ati y broadcom eran incompatibles con la 2.6.29, pero esa version tenia algun bug y me dio un kernel panic de algo sobre selinux, asi que baje a la r10 y funciono bien, y  luego de unos dias de trabajo ya tengo casi todo en orden, aun no e solucionado lo del audio, pero el problema que ahora tengo es que no puedo montar pendrives en fat, si trato de hacerlo obtengo esto

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sdc2 /mnt/cdrom/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

entonces hago dmesg como dice

```
[  102.290099]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

[  102.294331] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  102.294939] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[  102.295259] usb-storage: device scan complete

[  104.664532] FAT: codepage cp437 not found

[  110.236250] FAT: codepage cp437 not found
```

primero pense que era por el kernel porque la version r11 tenia problemas y esta es la r10, asi que ahora probe la r9 pero es lo mismo, y en esto si no se que hacer, alguna idea?

edit: acabo de probar con una memoria en ntfs y la monto y copie unos archivos correctamente, asi que no es error ni de kde ni hal o los drivers usb del kernel

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> primero pense que era por el kernel porque la version r11 tenia problemas y esta es la r10, asi que ahora probe la r9 pero es lo mismo, y en esto si no se que hacer, alguna idea? 

 

a que tienes esto en tu kernel ? :

```
[437] Default codepage for FAT
```

(está en File systems - DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems)

Cámbialo por 850 p.ej. ( o lo que uses) y recompila o simplemente invoca el codepage adecuado al montar con mount, algo en plan :

```
mount -o codepage=850 -t vfat /dev/sdc2 /mnt/cdrom/
```

saluetes

----------

## k4in

pues si era asi, lo que tenia era que no estaba habilitado el soporte para ese codepage en la seccion de file system -> native language support

gracias

----------

